
Ask HN: Favorite talks [video] on software development? - joeclark77
I&#x27;m (re)designing a course on software project management which has morphed into a survey of agile approaches, scrum, version control, DevOps, testing, and other pieces of the modern software development business.  I&#x27;m looking for recommendations of videos (TED talks, conference presentations, lectures, whatever) that I can add to my syllabus as recommended viewing on each of these topics.  Can y&#x27;all help me out with some recommendations?
======
logn
This is a good one on version control:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8)
(Linus' Git talk at Google)

And as far as the business of software, especially the internet, surveillance,
trust, and marketing:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3NJ-
Ow2Lvg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3NJ-Ow2Lvg) (Bruce Schneier talk at
Google shortly after Snowden revelations)

~~~
joeclark77
I think I saw that one by Linus on Youtube but didn't have time to watch it.
I'm going to have this class use Git to submit all their work (project and
otherwise). I've used it a lot for my own work, but never on a team project,
so I will need something of a primer on how to do branching, merging, and so
forth.

I understand there's a typical workflow in which you have 'master' for the
releases, 'dev' for the latest working version, and feature branches are
branched off 'dev'. If there's a good video on how to do that, it'd be ideal.

~~~
logn
I don't know of a video. But you should check out this project and its readme:

[https://github.com/nvie/gitflow](https://github.com/nvie/gitflow)

edit: oh, the readme links to screen-casts! Also, I've worked on teams that
require gitflow so I assume it's useful experience for students to have.

~~~
joeclark77
That link led me to another, which led to this original article on the git-
flow model: [http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-
model/](http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-model/)

Thanks! That's just what I was looking for.

------
joeclark77
More specifically, I'm looking (at least) for talks on the following topics:

\- Agile requirements definition, user stories, and/or backlog grooming. I'd
like something that emphasizes how you can use acceptance criteria or BDD to
make user stories more informative than just a sticky note.

\- Continuous integration; maybe something that involves automated deployment
to a cloud hosting service like Heroku or Azure.

\- Maybe something about building an open source project, creating an
identity, finding community, promoting the software, etc.

\- Something about careers in development, or software project management, or
scrummastering, that would be relevant to college seniors about to be kicked
out into the world.

Other great talks or videos would be awesome, too, and maybe I'll find a place
for them if they're good enough.

------
productionQA
Probably not exactly what you need, but as far as inspiration is concerned, it
doesn't get much better than this:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUv66718DII](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUv66718DII)

Check out Bret Victor's talks in general (worrydream.com). He is quite
interesting.

------
stevenspasbo
I asked a similar question a while ago and got a lot of great answers.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7609584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7609584)

